# A few recent pics and intro..



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Just checking out this forum. I'm a fishing nut, photography nut and kayaking nut. Just a few recent pictures...
From my ride 135 on the Nueces River:








My daughter riding in the tank well..








A common Visitor to my kayak:








A little lighting (ok not from a yak :








A Devils River Small Mouth (near lake amistad):








Just had to get my first post in....
Off to Florida fishing tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed.
Jason


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

well oh my gosh, you're definitely welcome and i can see you're going to keep people on their toes! what beautiful photographs! every single one of them. and a beautiful daughter too! thank you for sharing these photos.

are you looking for some critique, or would you rather just share your photos?

rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, welcome aboard. The lightening shot is particularly fantastic to me, especially with the small band of cloud in the lower portion. It's very unique. Great shot of the dragonfly as well. Is the 2nd one, with your daughter, who is beautiful by the way, the Nueces River also? The water looks extremely clear. I don't see water like that too often where I fish. Thanks for posting and let's see some more.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Awesome pics. Welcome.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*



Koru said:


> well oh my gosh, you're definitely welcome and i can see you're going to keep people on their toes! what beautiful photographs! every single one of them. and a beautiful daughter too! thank you for sharing these photos.
> 
> are you looking for some critique, or would you rather just share your photos?
> 
> rosesm


Thanks, I'm always open for a critique of the photos  Photos can always be improved.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gracias..*



Gator_Nutz said:


> Yes, welcome aboard. The lightening shot is particularly fantastic to me, especially with the small band of cloud in the lower portion. It's very unique. Great shot of the dragonfly as well. Is the 2nd one, with your daughter, who is beautiful by the way, the Nueces River also? The water looks extremely clear. I don't see water like that too often where I fish. Thanks for posting and let's see some more.


Thanks...Yes, thats the Nueces...VERY clear. Most all of the hill country rivers around here (Nueces, Frio, Sabinal, Medina, et. al.) look like tap water. Thanks for the compliments. 
Jason


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A couple of simply outstanding shots there. Obviously the lightening is unique and the macro is very special. What did you take it with? Rich


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*20d*



richg99 said:


> A couple of simply outstanding shots there. Obviously the lightening is unique and the macro is very special. What did you take it with? Rich


Thanks,
The Macro was with a 20D - 60mm macro and the others a Canon poershot G3. The G3 is my "on board kayak camera" 
Jason


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome. Beautiful shots, everyone of them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Excellent shots, hope to see a lot more from you on this board. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

WOW. The photos are awesome.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yep, that dragonfly is super.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome and keep the photos coming. Great captures by the way.
SH


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys...hopfully get some more pictures this week while fishing in FL 
Jason


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! The lightning one is outstanding!! Good job!

Pretty baby girl too!!


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gracias..*



baylvr said:


> Wow! The lightning one is outstanding!! Good job!
> 
> Pretty baby girl too!!


Thank you senor...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Love that damsel fly. Every time I sneak up on one I think it hears the mirror in my camera because it's there when I press the shutter but it's gone when it drops back down...


----------

